# 67 Interior / stereo upgrade



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

*67 Camaro Interior / stereo upgrade*

Had this over on SMD so I figured I would toss this buildup over on here. Figured some of you guys would enjoy a little look into a build up of a very fun car to drive.

The gear will be:

DC 2.0
DC 175.4
DC LVL4 XL 15
DC LVL 2 8's
RE XXX comps
Alpine X305 Deck

Here she is when she came in. Up until now, the owner has done all the work on this car himself. It started out as a very rough shell of a car and he brought it up to where it is today. Some things worked out very well, a few others needed a little more finishing  He's a good friend of mine that allowed me to have full range on his car where i saw fit. 




















Very nice and neat LS-1 tucked away under the hood.










His heart was in the right place when he decided to customize the dash. Given it was his first and only attempt, I can't beat him up about it.










Couple of house cleaning things to address in the wiring. 



















Looks like a good amount of room to work with. I have a good amount of gear to put in here. At first weight was a concern, but I think we can do what needs to be done without adding too much.


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

First thing I decided to address was the rear deck. I'm going to use the rear speaker holes for the ports for the sub box. It is a bandpass design, so a pair of 4" ports will do.










Silicone isn't a bad way to get the tweeter cups to hold in when working with such a thick board.










I started out by removing the carpet off the old one so i could use it as a template. Much easier then mocking up a template from scratch.



















Once i made sure it was a snug fit, I marked out for the port tubes. 










Next step was to add some dimension to the deck. So I worked out a few different designs and came to this one and got to cutting.










Cleaned up the edges with a quick sand.










Next worked on a profile for the port tubes. I wanted them to show without sticking out. So I raised them and then flush mounted them










Once thats done, its just a matter of carpet to finish off the top.



















I then took a 1/8' board and wrapped it in vinyl. Between the vinyl and the carpet I added a 1/4" piece of plexi and edge lit it.










its held in place with a few screws from the underside.




























And all lit up.


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

Next thing to address was the kick panels.

The owner had deleated them when installing the motor. So it allowed me a good amout of room to do a little something. So why not put some speakers in there. I started out by removing the cover plates he made.



















With as much room as I had to work with, I decided am 8" sub would fit in there nicely. Was going to be a tight fit, but it looked like it would work. I started out with a cutout ring to find where I needed to trim the metal.










Once i had my lines, all that was needed was a little snip and bend back of the metal.










Next I made a template of the kick to make sure I had correct placement.










Took a little work to center the hole to where I needed to cut.



















I used rivit nuts to hold the template to the car.










And installed 










Little test fit, and she works.


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

Now it was time to make some fiberglass pods for the subs. As simple as this next shot looks, it took more then a few beers and a cigar to figure exactly how I wanted to do it. I ended up adding a little wood to the bottom of the sub, then wrapping it in plastic. Once It was protected, i then wrapped the fleece and drop them into the template.pulled everything tight and screwed the sub down. Then it was just a little glass on the outside to make the shell, and then a few coats in the inside to add strength.










Once it was dry, I sanded the rough spots smooth, and trimmed the edges. Slid it into place and was ready to glass it in.










I then glassed in more support and made it part of the car.










Once the frame work for the subs was set, i could move on to the kick panel covers. These covers came to me already beat up, so it was a trick to still be able to use them. I used the same ring to center the sub hole to the cutout on the kick.



















Next was to delete the pull handle for the vents.










Looks like a good spot to add in the cross over for the comp set.










once i had that cut out, I needed to address the gaps on each side.










Little plastic flex filler and olf cut offs from the kick.










Sanded the edges straight.










This is the only and only pic I took of wrapping the kicks in vinyl. I will say that there was no shortage of choice words during this process. Getting the vinyl to wrap all the way to the tip on the trim was not fun.


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

Once the kicks were set and ready to cover, It was time to add a little extra to it.

Once again I took my cutout ring and a cutoff ring from another project to come up with the design seen here.










Attached the 2 once I found where they needed to be.










Then I covered them in spandex. It's super light, but is very easy to work with.










Once streched out, I added a very light coating of resin. Add too much here and the material will sag. Once it's dry, i cut a little hole on the underside and add a good amount of glass for support. Doing it this way keeps the piece easy to sand smooth.



















Once dry and sanded, it was time to wrap in vinyl.



















I also added a little plexi to edge lite as well.










Little mock up test.







































Now that they are in, i can wire up the speakers.

Tech flex and shrink wrap for that clean look.










Of course one must protect the wires going through metal.



















Once the wire is set, it is glued in place to make it water tight.


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

Next item to tackle was the door panels. now, I won't lie, what you see here is the 3rd and final version of the doors. Design was was very difficult. I wanted them to be custom, but still retain a stock look. I think they turned out pretty good.

Started with the old panel to use as a template.




























Here is a pic of how I wanted the design to layout. I wanted to keep the pleats that the oem door had, as well as the lower pleat 










I then took some closed cell foam and glued it to the panel. Do not try this with the open cell foam 










Then i trimmed out how I wanted it to look. And also marked out where I wanted the pleats to go.










This process took a few tries to get right and even required me to build a tool to do it.










You might remember this template from the kicks.










Next I made a trim ring, took a roundover bit to it and then hand sanded to finish the profile. then attached the 2 together.


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

Once i found my center point for the speaker, I cut them out.










Then a test fit










Time to cover them in spandex and glass them up.




























Next I took some trim and wrapped it over its self and glued it to the lower half of the door. 










Cover the upper half trim panel in vinyl.










Once it was dry on the underside, It was wrapped around then glued to the panel. Then wrapped over both layers and glued to the back

And here it is all finished up. Vinyl on the top, suede middle and floor matching carpet on the bottom.


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

Now we are off to the trunk.

Plan is to have a 15" sub in a 4th order bandpass box. 

I started out simple enough with making a many pieces as i could without too many gaps to fiberglass










Once I had the back laid out, i could then figure where the sub was going to go.



















The baffle is set for the ported side.










I sent this pic to the owner. I'm 5-9 and 250. it wasn't anything nice to attach the box together or glass it in. 










You can see here where I use cleats to build the box from the inside out. It's tricky at first, but once you are on a roll, it isn't too bad.










Glassed the faceframe in.










Then the baffle is double thick to add for strength as well as allow the sub to have that flushed finish look 










The sealed side of the box gets carpeted not only for a finish, but it's a tad undersized, and that carpet will trick the sub into thinking the box is bigger then it is.


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

Now on to the amp rack. I wanted something to show some balls like under the hood, so I decided to show off the guts of the amps.










Started off with a simple box frame for the amps. And made a trace of where they would go.










Once cut out, everything is sanded smooth. 










Quick little test fit against the plexi window for the sub.










Amps are then mounted to the board with plexi covers.










Then all wired up.



















Then set all the gains and crossover slopes with the DD-1 and CC-1










A simple wrap of vinyl finishes off the rack.










everything lit up.


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

Next it was time to wrap the trunk out. With the flash of the amps, i didn't feel it needed too much more then some clean carpet panels.

Beer cigar and power tools. Does it get any better?

I started out making set blocks for the back panels.










Then used thin board to make the covers.




























Made sure it matched the profice at the filler neck.










Then made simple covers for the sides to cover the batteries.



















Little carpect action.



















Bottom cover trimmed around the filler with a little gap for a finger pull.










And the back cover.










opened up the back to see the sub and then covered.


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

Next I wanted to add a little detail to the amp rack cover.

I started off with a couple profile trims, then used the roundover bit and sanded smooth.










Attached to the amp cover.




























The owner is a ducks fan, So i made this template from scratch.










Transfered it to a thicker wood.










The hand sanded the profile so it would look right.










Covering the O took more then a few times to get right. Wrapping the inside part was nothing nice.










Mounted to the amp rack.










Took the amp cover and trimed it to fit the O then wrapped it in carpet.


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

Had a buddy over and i let him have at the dash with a grinder.










Once we got everything down to metal, I could then get a good look at what we were working with.










I ended up cutting out most of what was in the dash. i used a radio piece from a 72 mustang as my template. 



















I then needed to make a frame to strech the fleece over the radio bezel.




























Broke the fleece from the mold and cut out the radio opening.










Got busy on hand sanding and shaping.










Added strength to the backside.










added a couple coats of filler to smooth everything out.




























sanded down and ready to go in.










While it was out, I decided to cut out for the gauges and switches.


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

Now it's time to mount the radio bezel to the dash. I started out by attaching it with zip ties to hold it steady i then glassed it in from the underside. Working under the dash isn't fun as it is, let alone when working with fiberglass.









Once secure, it was time to mold it into the dash.


















This took more then a few layers and tries to get that look of it was designed from the factory that way.



















Once I had it looking good, After HOURs of hand sanding, it was time to paint her.




























The dash was painted by the owner in a satin black. i used a few different types of paint to give the dash a textured look that could of been stock. It ended up being a textured paint with a hammered finished paint over that with a satin black coat over that.


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

Last part was the wiring. I needed a switch for the fans, one for the amps for a kill switch, and then the led lights. The 4th is a spare for fog lights when they come in.

These are a very nice switch. My only complaint is the very thin lip to mount them. You have to be perfect in your hole cutout.










Soldered and shrink wrap





































Next is the replay bank.














































protected by fuses and mounted up for a clean look.










Fits behind the glove box perfectly


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

More dash wiring as we go.

This is the connector between the switches and the relay block.



















The switch side soldered in the car.



















All ready to be hooked up.











Ready to be hooked into the relay block.


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

Next item was to add a bass knob into the dash. I didn't want some funky random knob on the dash so i decided the cig lighter looked like a good spot.

Disassembled the lighter.










Glued in a nylon block for the knob to screw into.



















then glued the knob into the lighter.










Next I had to drill out for the set screw to hold the pair together.





































All lined up mounted in the car.


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

Last part was to put on a new trunk lid without the spoiler holes. I used this awesome little product from a company you may have heard of called Second Skin. It is their spectrum product. It is water base and will creep into any nook. You can also apply it with a spray gun.










Taped off where I wanted to pour to advoid drips.










No mixing required in this product. Pour in and let air dry. make sure its in thin batches so it dries right 












And with that, this car is done. here's a few last completed pics. i hope you all enjoyed looking.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## mdavis007 (Oct 22, 2010)

Jealous. Sweet car, nice install.


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

mdavis007 said:


> Jealous. Sweet car, nice install.


Thanks. They are fun to drive


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Nice install....love all the pics. Gotta show my cousin this. It might be enough motivation to get started on his 67.


----------



## hyundave (Jun 7, 2012)

I love all the plexiglass work you've done. Very nice and subtle lighting


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

pjc said:


> Nice install....love all the pics. Gotta show my cousin this. It might be enough motivation to get started on his 67.


Sweet! They are fun and expensive to fix up.



hyundave said:


> I love all the plexiglass work you've done. Very nice and subtle lighting


Thanks!

I don't do many clean builds as most people who come to me are looking for big SPL numbers. It's nice to finally get into something that looks clean and sounds great. The hardest part is designing something that flows with the car. My hats off to others on here like Bing, who can do this over and over. There was no shortage of sittin with a cigar and beer staring at something long before I ever got to work on it.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice, SUB'd


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

so those boxes for the 8's are mighty small.

how does it all sound? 

what is doing the processing? passive xover's for the comp sets and amp active for the subs?


----------



## charliekwin (Apr 22, 2012)

There's a whole lot to like here, but I want to single out the cigarette lighter bass knob. Love it!


----------



## childersbros (Jan 12, 2012)

very nice man the workmanship is awesome


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

req said:


> so those boxes for the 8's are mighty small.
> 
> how does it all sound?
> 
> what is doing the processing? passive xover's for the comp sets and amp active for the subs?




The 8's are pretty tight space wise. There is a little carpet in the bottom to help slow the back wave a little bit. I have these same 8's in the same size hole in my 250 and they work very well. While they can't get low like they would in a normal airspace, they do very well in the 45- 200 area. Blends the midbass very nicely. Processing is handled by the 117 and amps. The 8's are band passed off the amp and the comp set is controlled by the supplied xovers. 

Overall the customer is very happy with the sound. And it does sound real good, and gets very loud. Will it do well at a SQ comp, most likely not. It does have it's faults tuning wise. I think I could correct a good amount of those with some real processing. As it is now, he's happy with how it sounds and the levels it can play. he said he'll think about a processor if he thinks it needs more later. he listens to my truck on a regular basis, so he knows what his system can and can't do. Then again, can you really have good SQ with the windows down doing 80 on the fwy?


----------



## zupper (Mar 11, 2012)

hello de france ,i love your car ,
camaro is the best good job


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

childersbros said:


> very nice man the workmanship is awesome





zupper said:


> hello de france ,i love your car ,
> camaro is the best good job


Thanks!


----------



## TwoDrink (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice job! I think you could make use of that new dust pan and brush a little more though . I also like the use of the plexi accent lighting, very nice. Are the door pulls being deleted?


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

I actually forgot this pic till you said something. 

The door pulls were late coming in so we had to add them after the fact



















Got lucky with pulls matching up with pleats. I guess sometimes its better to be lucky then good.


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

So ever finished a project and as soon as you were done, you wished you could have done parts of it differently? When I finished this car, the owner was giddy with excitement. We had exceeded his expectations every way possible. So it was no surprise that shortly after he got the car back, he wanted to upgrade all the other aspects of the car that he had originally done himself. It went off to get some engine work done, and it wasn't too long before it was a full blown horsepower upgrade. Once that was finished, it went off to paint. While it was in paint, I got the call about making the 8's bang a little harder, and maybe add some processing. It's wan't too long before we were talking all out upgrade. While he was more then happy with it's look, there was a few things that I always thought I could have pushed my abilities on. Now I have that chance to improve and once again exceed the owners expectations.

Since Rusty hasn't finished production on my 600.2  I am forced to use another 175.4 bridged to the 8's we are also adding in the Alpine imprint processor. It's simple enough to keep him out of trouble while having enough features to tune the car the way we want. Since the car is now green, the blue lights must go. Unlike last time, I don't have unlimited time on this as he wants to unveil it at his birthday party the weekend of the 27th. 










First order of business is to clean up the look on the 4th order. while the black carpet and plexi window worked. It lacked style. 



Made a trim panel to sandwich between the baffle and plexi side. Stacked a couple guides for some router work



Cut out and ready to be wrapped. Simple way to flush mount the sub while adding detail to the inside of the box. Once the front is back on, there won't be much of this to be seen, but a closer look in will show the time taken to make sure every part is detailed.



Quick mock up of what 2 XS Power D925's will do to the space in both sides of the trunk.



It's a tight fit.... real tight but a 175.4 will fit over the batteries on both sides of the trunk.





Once the 4 925's come in, i can make final adjustments to the amp racks to be covered.


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

I was very happy with about 80% of how the doors came out. It was difficult to have 3 layers of material in a panel that could only be 1/4" thick. The part I was most unhappy about was how the material wrapped at the corners. I didn't know how I wanted to take that on until was balls deep into wrapping them. while the car was in paint, the drivers door ended up being replaced. Prefect excuse to redo the panels and see if I can trick them out a little more.

I really liked the arch flush mount at the mid. and the pleats in the suede are a must again. The way all the materials transition to each other needs to be a little better. What we have here is layers. Layer one is the base on 1/8 thick wood. layer 2 is 1/2" shaped down to 1/4" thick with a profile .



Once I liked the design. We cut out all the #1 so it could be used as a template.

This is what is left over.



With the help of this big boy bit. we rounded over at 1.5"



Leaving us with a little over the 1/4 with a slope to nothing.



Then we routered out a little spot to add in a little metal accent. The metal will be painted black to match the rest of the black on the car.



Should work out well once its painted.


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

Finally was able to load the pics from yesterday. Now some of you might say thats it? But anyone who has made templates from scratch knows how time consuming making all these little details are.


Once the panels were cut out. The shaping bit is used. A little sanding to clean up any wobble in the cut.




Couple spots in the panel are getting a different radius cut. So I stopped the shaping bit short so the corners could be hand sanded.



This is the old speaker cover from the last set. Since the new ones are going to mirror the design, I pulled off the vinyl and used them for a template.



Cut the speaker hole so I could make sure it centers with the door and panel.



Hand shaped a template out of 1/4" to cut out the inner lines.



This makes like easier.



Little round over on the outside and a 45 cut on the inside to give the accent it's shape.

011_zpsfbb3da9b.jpg

Little sanding to soften the lines.



Last part was to hand cut the upper arch to match the rest of the lines. This was done with the trusty old jigsaw. little sand and shes good to go.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Great car and an awesome job on the install. Thanks for all the pix, you've given me some motivation to get rolling on my '69 again!


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Glad you're getting to do an update - otherwise I never would have seen this. Very cool car and install. Looks like version 2 is gonna take it to a new level.


----------



## b.w.1974 (Feb 12, 2013)

nice build, your detail work is second to none.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

woah... evolution of the same car!

nice!


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

Welp. Been long week at work. Been even longer day in the shop today. Sometimes you need to take more apart then you put back together. This was one of those days.

Had to pull the real panels to run another set of speaker wires. Had no real plan to address these until we pulled them. Not sure what the plan is yet, but they can't go back in like this.

For those interested to know. these were wrapped in headliner material. under that was a glued to hell foam pad.



Pretty pimp.









Currently they are over in the corner of the shop. Something I can glance at till I figure out what will look nice.

Will wanted to try his hand at wrapping the kicks. Lets just say....... Kicks -1 Will - 0 



Batteries came in. I picked the 925's because they were the ONLY ones that will fit behind the amps.



2 on each side.



Tight fit but they will work behind the amps



Once I had the batteries for the amp rack to rest up against, I could angle the feet for the rack.



Bolted the rack to the floor with rivet nuts.





One plus to a rebuild is having old work to template off of.





Router out for the trim panel.





Then another level for the amp guts.



Might work.


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

All that work to have the floor eat up the profile of the trim. Tomorrow i get to redo the trim.



Final mockup of how the door should look.



Transfer all my measurements and mounting point to the door.



Rivet nuts to hold it in place.



Got Will trying his hand on the scroll saw.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

when am I gonna get a peak at this bad ass ride Bill?

love the work!


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice build.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i am so glad to see you are doing some processing and updates.

a pair of real dedicated midbass speakers in those pods would be awesome.

i am also glad to see those RE mids going away, there are much better OTS speakers available.

awesome router skills. i wish i had the space\tools\time\money for these kinds of things


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

With all that woofer, I would've went with a 10 in the door and some horns under the dash.


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> when am I gonna get a peak at this bad ass ride Bill?
> 
> love the work!


You can come up and check out the new man cave anytime you want.


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

Was a long slow day. Even though it doesn't look like much was finished, A good amount of progress happened today.


Started out cutting up a perfectly good sub. Added 1 amp changed the coil requirements so recone time it was.









Whole Will worked on wiring. I worked on final fitment of the door panels. Word of the day was "sanding" I can tell you one inner door skin is longer then the other one. If you want to know which one, I gladly take cash to tell ya 

Since the speakers are mounted to metal plates, I had to adjust my depth of the panel to match the flush mount of the speaker.

Started out by cutting out the metal mount location where it meets with the panel.





I then took some 1/4 and matched it up with the panel and the center point of the speaker.



The speakers are angled slightly towards the driver



Little ca glue to hold it in place.



Added on the top trim and feathered in the filler.



Couple thin coats and they are done.





Pow! ready to be covered.







One of the things that bug me is the uneven reveal along the side of the door. Most people wouldn't notice. But its something I do and I worked hard to help straighten out that line. Even thought the factory panel was my template for making these.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

awesome attention to detail sir - this is looking way better than the first itteration!


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

req said:


> awesome attention to detail sir - this is looking way better than the first itteration!


Thanks.

I'm way more excited with this set then last. Trying tonight to step up my game in the trunk.


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

Lost a couple nights worth of work. Spent a few nights doing **** just to toss it in the trash. Here we are as of tonight.

Time to finish up on the door panels. Started with 1/8 foam





Then cut out the pleats 



Waiting for the glue to set to roll out the suede 



After the suede is the vinyl trim boarder.



The 2 stacked on. Next up is the carpet along the bottom.



Top layer is stapled and glued to the 1st layer.



Last part is to add in the Ostrich accent. I wanted something a little different but still match the color scheme 



It bolts on so the easy trick is to recess the screw heads. Tough part is to recess 1/8 hardiboard 



Not the hardest thing to wrap, but the thin points aren't exactly fun.





Ready to add to the panel.





Lost a few pics but basically toodksome 1/8 x 1/2 aluminium stock and cut it to fit in for an inlay. Couple blots to hold it in place.



Hung and ready to play.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i would have liked to see the tweeters and mids on axis more - but man you have some skills and patience 

those doors look clean.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

great job. You have skills. I am a bit confused on the ostrich piece though. does not seem to flow with the rest of your design. perhaps should have carried that through other parts of the door. like where the carpet is. Or will it make is way to other parts of the car such as the seats and what not?


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

It will be added in very little touches throughout the car. I wanted to add a little texture without it being a center piece. It shows up more in pictures then actual


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Awesome job! It's great to see folks bring the classics back to life!


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

AWESOME builds!


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

just about wrapped up on this one.

Did a couple small changes like color matching the heat shrink.



Decided to use the Shok distro blocks on this one. Very nice units. 





Sky high wire for the amps.



I had quite a few ideas for the trunk, none of them were flowing like they should. With enough beer this started to feel right.













Little carpet. Little suede. little vinyl. little plexi and shes sexi





Little led added inside.





Same for the back. The Oregon ducks O is wrapped in ostrich 





Couple adjustments need to be made with the vinyl accents as they are a little tight against each other.




Once the fitment is a little better and she is tuned and cleaned shes off to the owner.


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

Can't forget the little details.


----------



## dougchambers (Mar 16, 2010)

Looks outstanding, but isn't the "O" supposed to be matching Green or Yellow 










Wait... how about Green and Yellow!










Nothing but props! Great job...


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

HAHA

I did look at quit a few green fabrics to find a close match. then when I did, it was just too much


----------



## Voorttimies (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice job!

I'm always interested in seeing old classics getting good audio in them


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

bgalaxy said:


> HAHA
> 
> I did look at quit a few green fabrics to find a close match. then when I did, it was just too much


The second O would have "popped" in the trunk! I say go for it!


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

One of my coworkers is a huge Oregon Ducks fan. We get along great seeing that he's a Dallas Cowboys fan too!


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

How about a few pics of the finished trunk.





The glow is hard to pick up without the flash on the camera.



Hard to not get a blurry pic without a flash 











This one is done. If I feel like messing with reloading termlab tomorrow night I will grab some numbers. Sucks to re install every time I want to use it.


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

Not bad for a daily system.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Not bad at all!


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: 67 Interior / stereo upgrade Final edition*

Sometimes you just can't leave something well enough alone. See an old girlfriend and she gives ya a wink.



Time to redo this one for the last time. I spent the last year attending some Sonus classes. Learned a couple things along the way.













More power this time.



Did i say more power?



Can't forget to feed the beast. 4 batteries total.


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

Thats all for this one.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Awesome build! Love the lime green!


----------



## LHope40 (Jul 21, 2015)

Great install! The cigarette lighter bass knob and the second door panels were my favorite.
Nice skills, congratulations.


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks guys.

Owner of this car is a good friend of mine who has allowed me to have free run on his car whenever I wanted too.

This was a tough picture to put together, but it shows my progression over the years. Couple more tries and I might have it


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Where'd the tweeters go? Switch to focal?


----------



## Basshertz1 (Jun 17, 2011)

The work that went into this is really on point for sure, I'm sure you knew that though.


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

knever3 said:


> Where'd the tweeters go? Switch to focal?


Tweeter is up in the top corner under the pressed grille. Swapped out the XXX comp set for the PPI 3 way. Way better choice.


----------

